# [fanart] Carol Tea from Freedom Planet



## BlueFox gui (Dec 31, 2017)

FINALLY finished this drawing
it's my final 2017 drawing, one of the best i ever made with my 3DS

https://bluefoxgui.deviantart.com/art/Carol-Tea-Freedom-Planet-723046585


----------



## Fizzystar (Feb 18, 2018)

Ooh it's really nice! 

Also you use deviantart too???


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 18, 2018)

Fizzystar said:


> Ooh it's really nice!
> 
> Also you use deviantart too???


thank you ^^
and yeah i use it too, i poste my drawings mostly on deviantart and twitter, and when i get more than 2 or 3 i post them on gbatemp


----------

